

Should You Comment Your Code? - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2014/02/13/comment-code/

======
eridal
Leaving aside code documentation (aka dockblocks), I can think of dozen of
examples where you MUST comment you code..

    
    
      - strict order of execution
      - math formulas in the code (or its results)
      - external systems requirements/hacks
      - non-explicit side effects
      - legacy or costly known issues
      - intention of cryptic code
      - design choices (and its tradeoff)
      - ..
    

This obviously implies you actually care about who will maintain such best

------
simonblack
Comments are an act of kindness towards the person who will be doing the
maintenance on the code you have written. It's doubly kind when that code
maintainer is yourself.

------
hwgd
Commenting code only works if other people who change the code also bother to
change the comments

------
0xDOOD
If you want to, yes.

If you don't, I feel sorry for whoever has to maintain your code.

------
Randgalt
Rule #1 - Comments lie

~~~
0xDOOD
So can variable and function names, but comments are easier to update.

